# ★GAME RECOMMENDATION★ 4 PICs 1 Wrong



## unickpark (Jul 17, 2013)

★GAME RECOMMENDATION★ 4 PICs 1 Wrong

Hi guys~

I would like to recommend a simple but funny game. Its name is "4 PICs 1 Wrong".

It is presented 4 Pictures, you have to guess the picture which does not have relation with the other three.

It is a great brain development game.

Here is the Google Play link:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unickpark.fourpicsonewrong


----------

